# pooch pictures



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 20, 2010)

I am way to squeamish to do a blood test so I just have to go by the pooch test.

Some of you probably remember her, she is the one that I rescued and 4 bucks had access to her and only on other doe.

what do you think? is she pregnant? if she is how long do I have to wait?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not good at pooch tests so hopefully someone else will come on and let you know.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2010)

> is she pregnant? if she is how long do I have to wait?


Unless there's some psychic twee twee spotter online that I'm unaware of, there is no way to look at a goat's business and tell when it will kid, unless it's w/in 24-48 hours and swollen / leaking.

Usually if they're 'wrinkly' on their tail, I gather they're open.  It seems the wrinkling goes away once they're about 2-3 mos. gone...but that's not foolproof and it helps to know the tail you're looking at.  My goat's tails aren't real wrinkly to begin with (b/c their fat).

But I don't know anyone who can look and say WHEN, when there could be months to go.  A blood test won't tell you that, either.

I know you didn't breed her, so the next comment isn't aimed at you...but this is the reason I don't recommend letting does and bucks run together....the wait / uncertainty.

I'll try and get a pic of an open doe, then take a pic of her tail later, to illustrate what I'm trying to say about the wrinkling....but no amount of looking at pics of a goat that could be weeks or months out is going to tell you _when._


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 22, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> > is she pregnant? if she is how long do I have to wait?
> 
> 
> Unless there's some psychic twee twee spotter online that I'm unaware of, there is no way to look at a goat's business and tell when it will kid, unless it's w/in 24-48 hours and swollen / leaking.
> ...




haha.. maybe it is just me but other than looking at x-rated goat photo it is even hard to tell that this goat is "round" with pregnancy...are you sure she was bred?


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 23, 2010)

The tail is being pulled up too hard, it distorts the positions of everything too much for me to tell for sure, but I don't THINK she is pregnant, or if so, she's less than 2 months. It's best to take those pictures with her tail held up naturally if possible, so the muscles are relaxed and not stretched out.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this the doe with the funky udder?  Has she started bagging up on the 'empty' side?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychic twee twee spotter.  

Not to be rude, but I just don't get the whole "look at the vulva and see if she's pregnant" thing.  

And drawing blood is NO harder than giving a shot!! Seriously, it seems much worse than it is.  It is SUPER quick and easy, and a blood test is CHEAP!!!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I know that I am going to have to draw blood for a CAE test, but I saw a Youtube video of someone doing it from the neck and it was horrible! I would never do that just to see if she was pregnant.

This is the best picture I can get without the tail being lifted:


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 25, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> Well, I know that I am going to have to draw blood for a CAE test, but I saw a Youtube video of someone doing it from the neck and it was horrible! I would never do that just to see if she was pregnant.


What was horrible about it?  And if you've got to draw blood for a CAE test, draw enough so you can do two tests with the sample.  It's just like giving a shot, except you're pulling the plunger out instead of pushing it in.  Or, you can get the double needle with the needle holder, but that's a little more tricky for first-timers.


----------

